# STT airfare woes ...



## krmlaw (May 1, 2013)

Ugh have my New Years week booked for STT bluebeards castle but cannot find reasonable airfare. Any idea if prices will come down?


----------



## amanda14 (May 1, 2013)

I know some may differ, but i always try to get the airfare as early as possible.  Mainly because when we do fly (Spring Breaks, Thanksgiving, Summer, etc) seats are at a premium demand wise.  I find that getting out of the gate early on these also helps in price because I never see them go down.


----------



## winnipiseogee (May 1, 2013)

We are having the same problem with our aruba flights in early december.  Generally speaking they say that you can get the best prices on flights 60 to 90 days out.  That said I'm not sure how new years would play into it.  

Personally I use expertflyer.com and watch how many seats are sold which gives me a good sense of the likelihood of prices dropping.  If the flights I want are pretty empty then I don't rush to buy tiks.  Expertflyer isn't easy to use but if you buy a lot of plane tiks its definitely worth the investment to figure it out.

Airlines used to put their cheapest flights out there as soon as the flights went online.  Now they realize that people pay a premium to buy at the last minute AND to book trips far in advance.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 1, 2013)

NYE for STT! 

That will be expensive, have you used Yapta to track the flights? I have watches going on my preferred flights for my Oct WDW trip. Right now they are about what I paid for Easter week this year, actually a bit more. Got an alert yesterday on my least preferred flight dropped from $334 to $234. 


Through the spring I have been looking at Pacific coastal cruises. Surprisingly I was pulling up $400 airfare at reasonable hours on the DTW-LAX-YVR run. And this was 30-40 days out. I think that is pretty reasonable for a west coast flight.


----------



## LisaH (May 1, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with finding reasonal airfares to STT in aug. Hope the price will come down in the next month Or two.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 1, 2013)

I booked a STT from IAH for august for $600 many months back.  My rule is under $700 is cheap, buy it.

I often use point to travel to the caribbean because I think airfares are too expensive.


----------



## legalfee (May 1, 2013)

We normally fly in December and use points also. I think last year I had to buy one ticket. It was around $550 direct flight US Airways CLT to STT.


----------



## amanda14 (May 2, 2013)

We are going to STT July 2nd and I had a bunch of AA miles that I want to spend down, since I had no idea what turns the merger was going to take. So I bought 5 seats with FF Miles last Aug 12th and at the same time I bought tickets with real $$$. Round Trip was 380.40. I don't have the stomach to wait 60-90 days out and would potentially rather pay a little more on the front end knowing I have my seats and don't have to stress about it.


----------



## SciTchr (May 9, 2013)

*Saint Thomas airfare*

We just booked our RT Denver to STT for $516 each. That seems good to me. It had gone up to $593. We will be heading to Tortola for a week on Tradewinds Cruise Club. Can 't wait for February!


----------



## Tia (May 10, 2013)

That looks really good for Denver in Feb 



SciTchr said:


> We just booked our RT Denver to STT for $516 each. That seems good to me. It had gone up to $593. We will be heading to Tortola for a week on Tradewinds Cruise Club. Can 't wait for February!


----------



## krmlaw (May 19, 2013)

just booked my tickets - $550 each nonstop! not too bad for new years week!


----------



## GrayFal (May 19, 2013)

amanda14 said:


> We are going to STT July 2nd and I had a bunch of AA miles that I want to spend down, since I had no idea what turns the merger was going to take. So I bought 5 seats with FF Miles last Aug 12th and at the same time I bought tickets with real $$$. Round Trip was 380.40. I don't have the stomach to wait 60-90 days out and would potentially rather pay a little more on the front end knowing I have my seats and don't have to stress about it.



I booked January 2014 seats In March JFK to STT at $360 R/T. I felt like I won the lottery!

For our January trip, I usually am under $420 R/T


----------



## GrayFal (May 19, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> just booked my tickets - $550 each nonstop! not too bad for new years week!



Agree, a very good price for New Years...


----------



## ilene13 (May 19, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> just booked my tickets - $550 each nonstop! not too bad for new years week!



There is a non- stop from Albany?


----------



## krmlaw (May 20, 2013)

No Boston ... It's about 2.5 from the house


----------

